# Is there a 15 hp single phase motor?



## ashveal

I'm pretty sure its not in the code book but do they make a 15hp single phase. we have a customer that keeps talking about a 15 hp sp at another location but when he brought the peice of equipment it was a 10hp but he said he has a 15 hp on another peice of equipment any way this guys a dumbass even if there is or isnt one out there


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

ashveal said:


> I'm pretty sure its not in the code book but do they make a 15hp single phase. we have a customer that keeps talking about a 15 hp sp at another location but when he brought the peice of equipment it was a 10hp but he said he has a 15 hp on another peice of equipment any way this guys a dumbass even if there is or isnt one out there


 


10 is the largest you'll find single phase.


----------



## wildleg

they are rare, but if you look how this add reads, that's the kind of thing that probably throws people off
http://www.eatoncompressor.com/catalog/item/504747/1560934.htm

http://www.electricmotorwholesale.c...atalog.prodInfo&productID=3362&categoryID=209

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/FRANKLIN-Submersible-Pump-Motor-1CXE2?Pid=search


----------



## kbsparky

http://www.electricmotorwholesale.c...catalog.prodInfo&productID=367&categoryID=103


----------



## John Valdes

NEMA also stops at 10 HP. But if Baldor has them.


----------



## Introyble

ashveal said:


> any way this guys a dumbass even if there is or isnt one out there


Baldor 5 - 15 HP Single Phase Motors 
http://www.electricmotorwholesale.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=catalog.catalog&categoryID=103


----------



## micromind

I've also seen a 15 HP single phase submersible pump motor made by Franklin.


----------



## frenchelectrican

I have see few 15 HP single phase motour as well in Wisconsin but none in France at all. { the only way you can get that to work on single phase supply is either rotary converter or VSD controller (you will have to derated the controller size if run on SP supply )}

But for big une.,, yeah., I have see 30 HP written pole motour. now that is diffrent class motour.{ there were a talk with larger one like 60 HP } so let me throw le link.,

http://www.precisepwr.com/single_phase_motors.asp?bhcp=1

Merci.
Marc


----------



## MDShunk

I've never seen one, but apparently they exist. If a customer starts to need too many that size, it's time to give 3-phase supply some serious consideration.


----------



## frenchelectrican

MDShunk said:


> I've never seen one, but apparently they exist. If a customer starts to need too many that size, it's time to give 3-phase supply some serious consideration.


That true normally I will recomend that they should go with triphase supply in first place if the POCO willing to bring the line to the customer location as far you know the cost of overhead line runs.

If they are close to it then it is will be not too bad but really IMO the POCO should expand more on triphase supply like what we did in Europe.

But somecase I can understand the distance of the POCO line if they were singlephase and the nearest triphase supply is more like 10 or more miles away then the cost will be way out of portion unless have few customer to sign up for triphase supply then it will justify it.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## MDShunk

frenchelectrican said:


> That true normally I will recomend that they should go with triphase supply in first place if the POCO willing to bring the line to the customer location as far you know the cost of overhead line runs.
> 
> If they are close to it then it is will be not too bad but really IMO the POCO should expand more on triphase supply like what we did in Europe.
> 
> But somecase I can understand the distance of the POCO line if they were singlephase and the nearest triphase supply is more like 10 or more miles away then the cost will be way out of portion unless have few customer to sign up for triphase supply then it will justify it.
> 
> Merci.
> Marc


True. 

I have a fairly large machine shop customer that I installed a huge phase converter for, with a 3-phase panel hung off it, due to their distance from poco 3-phase.


----------

